

Interested in learning hardware design and development? - eephd

Hi everyone, I graduated with a PhD in Electrical Engineering specializing in Wireless 10 years ago.  Over the years I have worked building wireless base-stations, radio communications hardware and designing algorithms for cell phone receivers. I’ve worked in research labs, big and small companies.  
I never wanted to teach at a University, but I do want to share my practical knowledge in wireless technology, electronics and hardware design.  Very little of what I have to offer gets taught at University!  
I don’t see much hardware stuff on HN, despite growing interest in hardware – Nest, Oculus, Smartwatches, Glass, etc.  
So… Is hardware design and development of interest to people here?  If so, how do you currently learn about hardware?  What do you want to learn about hardware engineering?  Is what’s out there on the web meeting your needs?  Looking for some feedback as I develop teaching material.  Thank you!
======
jmerton
What can you offer that I can't find with a search engine? I'm interested in
circuit design (Ham & tinker background).

~~~
eephd
That is a very good question. With web searches you can find a lot of
information on hardware - no doubt. Wikipedia is an excellent resource. As is
Youtube. However you might agree that there is a difference between studying
EE and hardware design through a text book in a coherent way and assembling
that information from various different sources. Equally important is having
someone to answer your questions on the subject matter.

------
ashbrahma
Could you post your contact information?

~~~
eephd
Posted in my profile.

------
hashtag
I'm definitely interested and would love to get in touch

~~~
eephd
See my profile for email address.

~~~
hashtag
There is nothing there. If you have your email address in the profile section
listed under email, thats hidden from other HN users. Its there strictly for
reseting your password and stuff. You need to put it in the about section for
it to be visible to others.

